# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Keshilla dhe kuriozite per floket tuaj

## riduana

Bukuria në shkëlqim të flokëve
Flokët janë një pjesë shumë e rëndësishme e pamjes së jashtme. Prandaj dhe kujdesi për to duhet të jetë shumë i madh.

Si çdo gjë tjetër, edhe floku ka nevojë për ujë. Sa më e thatë të jetë një fije floku, aq më kollaj këputet ajo. Floku ka vetinë ta thithë vetë lagështirën që i nevojitet nga atmosfera. Numri i flokëve në kokë lëkundet nga 120.000-500.000. Ato ndodhen me shumicë në pjesën e prapme të kokës dhe me pakicë në pjesët e tjera. Gjatësia e flokut rritet normalisht 12-15 cm në vit, pra 1-1.5 cm në muaj. Rënia normale e flokut duhet të jetë 100-200 fije në ditë.

LLOJET E FLOKUT

Flokët gri janë zakonisht të fortë dhe të shndritshëm. Bërja e permanentit në to është e vështirë. Për këtë arsye përdorim formulën për flokë të shëndetshëm.

Floku i dendur. Kujdes! Nuk duhet të ngatërrojmë flokun e dendur me flokun e trashë. Mund të kemi flokë të dendur dhe të hollë, të trashë dhe të rrallë. Flokët e dendur janë zakonisht flokë të shëndetshëm.

Flokët e shkurtër dhe të gjatë. Gjatësia e flokut në permanent ka rëndësi për përmasat dhe mënyrën si do të kapen. Gjatësia e përshtatshme e flokut për permanent është nga 6-15 cm.

Flokët porozë dhe flokët jo porozë. Flokët porozë janë zakonisht të thatë, të shkatërruar nga dekolorimet, nga lyerjet ose nga dielli. Thithin shpejt lagështirën e permanentit dhe bëhen shpejt me bukle. Kanë nevojë për permanent.

Krejt ndryshe, flokët jo porozë janë zakonisht me yndyrë. Shumë thjesht mund të përcaktoni nëse floku është poroz ose jo. Kaloni gishtin tuaj në gjatësinë e një fije floku të tendosur dhe nëse gishti pengohet dhe floku mblidhet atëherë floku është poroz dhe delikat.

Flokët e hollë. Zakonisht, flokët e hollë janë të lehta në kapje për permanent dhe kanë nevojë për solucion për flokë natyralë delikatë. Por kujdes, disa flokë të hollë janë të vështirë për tu bërë permanent. Janë ata që nuk kanë nerv fare dhe që nuk e mbajnë krehjen. Në këta flokë përdoret formula për flokë të shëndetshëm.

Kujdes!

Rritja e shëndetshme e flokëve tanë lidhet mjaft me dietën. Një faktor që ndikon në rënien e flokëve është edhe mungesa e hekurit e sidomos vitamina. Ajo bën që sasia e hekurit në gjak të jetë e ulët, kjo shkaktohet nga dieta e varfër me mish, vezë dhe drithëra. Frutat e freskëta dhe perimet gjithashtu janë të nevojshme, sidomos ato që mbajnë vitamina C, e cila ndihmon trupin që të tretë ushqimin e marrë nga vitaminat.

Pritini flokët!

Mos kini frikë nga gërshëra, pasi prerja e flokëve e sidomos majave të dëmtuara, ndihmon që flokët tuaj të duken më të bukur dhe të shëndetshëm.

Çfarë i dëmton flokët tuaj?

Edhe pse lëkura e kokës sonë është e mbrojtur nga flokët, ajo mund të dëmtohet nga maskat apo bojërat e aplikuara në mungesë njohjeje apo në sasi të tepruar. Shpesh ndodh që lëkura të jetë alergjike ndaj bojës, shampos apo kremrave, prandaj ajo nuk duhet aplikuar direkt e në kokë, por më parë, në një sipërfaqe të vogël lëkure me dorë. Sigurisht edhe me sasinë duhet të kemi kujdes. Edhe shampoja e tepërt dëmton flokun. Nuk duhet aplikuar më shumë se një lugë gjelle shampon. Larja e parë bën që yndyrat, papastërtitë dhe kimikatet të pastrohen nga flokët, ndërsa larja e dytë bën që efekti kuron shampon të veprojë.

MASKA NATYRALE PËR FLOKË

Vezë dhe qumësht
Përzieni dy vezë me gjysmë gote qumësht. Aplikojeni në flokë dhe lëreni të veprojë për 10 minuta. Shpëlajeni kokën dhe do të vëreni që shkëlqimi i flokëve tuaj do të shtohet.

Koktej për flokët
Në një shishe bozë hidhni pak nga shampoja që përdorni rregullisht, bashkojini kësaj një lugë vodka. Lajini një herë në javë flokët me këtë dhe do të shihni si flokët tuaj do të jenë më pak të dëmtuar, do të bëhen më të shëndetshëm dhe më të shkëlqyeshëm.

Për flokë të yndyrshëm
Pudra. Një pjesë e mirë e tyre janë të parfumosur dhe me aromë të mirë. Vendoseni pak tek rrënjët e flokëve para se të flini. Nëse floku juaj është shumë i yndyrshëm, aplikoni shumë pudër për rreth 15 minuta. Më pas lajini flokët, por kujdes me balsamin dhe kremrat, pasi i bën flokët të yndyrshëm. 



Flokë të shndritshëm në maksimum
Për biondet: Shtoni një filxhan kafeje lëng limoni në ujin që bëni shpëlarjen. Për brunet: Shtoni një filxhan kafeje uthull në ujin që bëni shpëlarjen.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> MASKA NATYRALE PËR FLOKË
> 
> Vezë dhe qumësht
> Përzieni dy vezë me gjysmë gote qumësht. Aplikojeni në flokë dhe lëreni të veprojë për 10 minuta. Shpëlajeni kokën dhe do të vëreni që shkëlqimi i flokëve tuaj do të shtohet.
> 
> Koktej për flokët
> Në një shishe bozë hidhni pak nga shampoja që përdorni rregullisht, bashkojini kësaj një lugë vodka. Lajini një herë në javë flokët me këtë dhe do të shihni si flokët tuaj do të jenë më pak të dëmtuar, do të bëhen më të shëndetshëm dhe më të shkëlqyeshëm.
> 
> Për flokë të yndyrshëm
> ...


Shyqyr zotit s'kam pas ndonjehere probleme me floket se ndryshe kam hall se do i beja si sallate ruse me te gjitha maskat shtepiake :ngerdheshje:

----------


## riduana

hahahaa ..........

----------


## AnaH_M

keni kujdes me vodka,sdo kisha then,sepse po i dehni floket e tani ju ikin naj ka

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

dua te gjej nje produkt te mire per floket, pshm ato qe i rrin floket kaq shiny dhe te buta...zakonisht ato 'sprays" qe blen per ti bere floket "shiny" ti bejn floket te ngjitura dhe humbin butesin...dont like them :/

----------


## Enii

schwarzkopf dhe redken products perdor une dhe jam e kenaqur . me perpara beja gabim sepse i bleja produktet e flokeve ne drugmart por tani vetem ne beauty salons sepse ata te rekomandojne produkte profesionale qe jan te mira per floket ..

----------


## riduana

eshte e thjeshte si model dhe del shume bukur

----------


## riduana

Stilime flokesh te perditeshme

----------


## riduana

Prodhimet shtëpie për flokë të thatë

Flokët e thatë më së shpeshti janë të hollë, të thyeshëm, me maja që çahen dhe të dëmtuar. Prandaj, duhet që t’u kompensohet yndyra dhe lagështia. Përveç preparateve të shtrenjta, të gatshme, prodhime shumë të dobishme mund të përgatiten edhe në shtëpi.

Shamponi i butë
Në një filxhan me qumësht joyndyror, tundet një ve. Kur të bëhet shkumë, qitet në rrënjë të kafkës. Lihet 5 minuta, e pastaj shpëlahen mirë flokët. Këtë shampon e përdorni dy herë në javë.

Regjeneratori me proteina
Merret 1 lugë vaj ricini, 1 lugë glicerinë, 1 lugë uthull molle dhe 1 lugë shampon të butë bimor. Me të lyhen rrënjët e flokëve, lihet 20 minuta. Shpëlahen me ujë.

----------


## riduana

Nqs keni nje piaster Roventa si kjo behen shume me kollaj

----------


## riduana



----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> dua te gjej nje produkt te mire per floket, pshm ato qe i rrin floket kaq shiny dhe te buta...zakonisht ato 'sprays" qe blen per ti bere floket "shiny" ti bejn floket te ngjitura dhe humbin butesin...dont like them :/



schwarzkopf oil miracle
Shko ne nje parukeri edhe blije do me kujtosh
duhet te vesh shume pak edhe kurre afer renjes te flokut
jep ndricim edhe i kujdes floket eshte pak i shtjenjte po ja vlen sepse kalon shume kohe....

----------


## Arvima

Uaaa sa kam kerkuar nje teme te tille!!! Urime per temen Riduana... 

 Me duhet edhe mua nje produkt i tille per floket , Flm per rekomandimin HELEN  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Avrima ne youtube ka cdo lloj video  vetem shkruaj cfare te intereson
edhe pse nuk e di mirre gjuhen angleze per te cuditur gjej cdo gje
ps une dockat edhe kembet i kam mesuar qe atje ti rregulloj
po njerezit nuk i tregojne keto se i quajne sekrete qe nuk duhet ti tregojne te tjereve mendime femrash :pa dhembe: 
me kohe mendoja ta hap nje teme te tille po thashe mbase nuk i intereson njeriu edhe prandaj e anullova
disa video 
ps teknike e re per thonjte


zbukurim

----------


## broken_smile

> dua te gjej nje produkt te mire per floket, pshm ato qe i rrin floket kaq shiny dhe te buta...zakonisht ato 'sprays" qe blen per ti bere floket "shiny" ti bejn floket te ngjitura dhe humbin butesin...dont like them :/


cristalli liquidi semi di lino, si kjo ne foto... kane arome te mire dhe jane te shendetshem per floket...

----------


## loneeagle

> dua te gjej nje produkt te mire per floket, pshm ato qe i rrin floket kaq shiny dhe te buta...zakonisht ato 'sprays" qe blen per ti bere floket "shiny" ti bejn floket te ngjitura dhe humbin butesin...dont like them :/


Silicone based product nga CHi ti ben floket shume shiny edhe te bute. Vjen me aroma te ndryshme i love the bubble gum one!

----------


## broken_smile

> Silicone based product nga CHi ti ben floket shume shiny edhe te bute. Vjen me aroma te ndryshme i love the bubble gum one!


por silikoni nuk ben dhe aq mire ama...

----------


## loneeagle

> por silikoni nuk ben dhe aq mire ama...


Po ta perdoresh me raste nuk eshte i keq. Pasi i than edhe drejton floket ta perdoresh ti ben floket shume shume te shndritshem edhe teper te bute.

----------


## Busy Girl

Meqe eshte teme per floket kjo si i behet per yndyren po nuk i lava floket perdit me behet koka me yndyre.
Per momentin e laje flokun 1 dite po nje jo dhe ate dite qe se laj qe normalisht eshte bere me yndyr perdor dry Shampoo. Floket i kam natyral asnjeher si kam lyer e i kam me onde te medha por shume te holla dhe yndyren nuk di si ta shmang

----------


## Busy Girl

goca kam blere kete vajin e gjarprit thonin qe eshte i mire e ndihmon ne rritjen e flokeve ...
Eshte hera e dyte qe e aplikoj edhe woooow mi ka bere floket si baby hair like it...
e ka perdorur ndonjera se mua sinqerisht po me pelqeka.

----------

2043 (13-12-2014)

----------

